# 8in Mora and 18v Milwaukee



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Alright here the scoop, normally I offer my advice for what it is worth on every drill and auger post but after some searching I have come up dry with an answer.

Drill: Milwaukee 18v Hammer Drill
Specs-525inlbs of torque
3.0aH Batts
Icemaster adapter

My question is, since neither of my friends and I own a gas auger and I run this setup on a 5'' Mora, does anyone know if it would be capable of punching 8" holes with a Mora auger? Has anyone tried it?

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

my 20V dewalt had no issue in 12" last year with an 8" mora - not sure on "values" but batteries are either 3.0 or 4.0 lithium ion - never wore them out - and the 5" cuts like butter....


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

Well i just bought the makita 18 volt brushless hammer drill with 1090 in lbs torque. 4 aH batts. First time out with it was the other day. I was able to drill around 25 holes in 15 inches of ice with a 8" mora on one battery. How many holes do you get right now with the 5"? My guess is you would maybe get a 1/4 of them with the 8" if it works with yours. From what i hear is any 8" puts the drill through a workout.


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

I run a 8 in and have not had any issues.


----------



## taizer (Feb 6, 2009)

8" on my Milwaukee fuel, cuts like butter even on 4 year old dull blades. 40 holes per battery


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I was punching holes last year with my 18 volt Ridgid and 8" Lazer, I think you're good with the Milwaukee. I heard the Mora works better with drills than Lazers.


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

What adapter do you use for the 8inch mora. I can only find 6inch


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

I appreciate the feedback guys, I'll be picking up an 8 and making sure the blades are new to avoid putting as much strain on the drill. Hopefully be able to report back with findings and some pics of some fat gators!


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

I can tell you this, the torque and batteries are the key and the specs you posted are IMO marginal at best for an 8" auger bit. I went through three different drills last year and settled on the Milwaukee fuel 18v hammer drill with 4.0 batteries and an 8" mora auger. This setup drilled through 2 1/2-3ft of ice last year. I averaged about 15 holes last season per 4.0 battery. The fuel has 725lbs of torque.


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

Not to mention I believe the Milwaukee fuel has a 5 year warranty... Worst case is you burn it up and they send you a new one. But mine cuts just fine, try to keep your batteries warm though, they will last longer.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Chevyguy28 said:


> I appreciate the feedback guys, I'll be picking up an 8 and making sure the blades are new to avoid putting as much strain on the drill. Hopefully be able to report back with findings and some pics of some fat gators!


There is a place in Bay City called the Sharpening Center, and for about $10 he does a great job on auger blades. 989-892-6870, 1306 McGraw Street.


----------



## nws6373 (Dec 2, 2012)

I have the Mil. 18v Hammer set up with 8" Lazer 4.0 ah battery. I love it, best purchase for ice fishing ever for me. I actually have to pull up on it when drilling because the Lazer is so aggressive. I think the Mora's would be a better choice for less torque on the drill. Cut 15 holes in 8" of ice last weekend and still had half of the battery charge left. You won't be sorry.


----------



## gipper (Dec 30, 2012)

All I can say is I followed Pointerguy's thread last year as he tested different setups, based on his evaluation I purchased the Milwaukee fuel 18v brushless hammerdrill with 4ah ex batteries, I have an 8" mora drill for walleye fishing, and a 6" mora for panfish....both attached to a Clam plate.....I get about 60 holes with the 6", and 30 holes on the 8" per battery charge in 12" of ice


----------



## jjt_3006 (Apr 1, 2009)

I got the vexilar 6" k-drill on a milwaukee fuel this year it's so smooth no need for a clam plate.


----------



## just afew (Jan 19, 2012)

jjt_3006 said:


> I got the vexilar 6" k-drill on a milwaukee fuel this year it's so smooth no need for a clam plate.


How many holes do you get with your set up?


----------



## jjt_3006 (Apr 1, 2009)

just afew said:


> How many holes do you get with your set up?



Good question I haven't used more than a 1/4 of a charge drilling 20+ holes in 9" to 10" of ice.


----------



## Bullet6911 (Jul 1, 2012)

I have to say that the drill setup is the best purchase I've made yet. I bought the new 20v Dewalt Brushless Hammer drill and I have a homemade adapter plate that my buddy makes and this thing is bad to the bone. I have it on a 6 " Mora and it honestly cuts so fast and with so much ease. I actually held it with one hand the other day and cut a hole. My brand new 10" Jiffy won't be seeing any ice this year unfortunately.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Just curious... why would Mora work better than Lazer for electric drill auger? In my experience the lazers cut waaaaaaay better than the Mora when using manpower.


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

The lazer augers are more aggressive than the mora, hence less strain in the drill.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Pointerguy said:


> The lazer augers are more aggressive than the mora, hence less strain in the drill.


I'm pretty sure this is accurate. Lazer is nice by hand, fewer turns to get through. The Mora shaves away, and with a drill the extra revolutions aren't a big deal. Lazers are battery killers, but they still work.


----------

